# 2001 740iL Upgrade MKIII to MKIV DVD GPS



## casimir (Dec 19, 2007)

I just bought a 2001 740il with the widescreen navigation but with the CD based GPS.
I would like to upgrade to the MKIV DVD GPS - Is it really a simple swap by pulling out the CD drive and plugging in the new DVD drive - The guys selling the DVD drive on EBAY say it is.
Is there anyone out there who has done this and can confirm it really is easy even for a novice like me??
Also how difficult is it to load the latest firmware onto the MKIV DVD unit?
Thanks


----------



## AEman69A (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes when upgrading from the MKIII to the MKIV unit, it is simply a plug and play operation although in some cases, the new unit will have to be reprogrammed (unless it was installed in the same model vehicle before). This can usually be done at the dealership in a few minutes. If your interested, I am selling one on eBay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320225544560


----------



## BMW_tech (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268390


----------

